# informative speech on kibbles?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so im in a 6 week speech course...and i have to do one informative speech. i was thinking about doing it on dog food kibbles,but i am kind of embarrassed...like seriously who in that room cares.
as it is i dont engage in the typical drinking,smoking weed,getting laid everynight as everyone else...

guess im looking for some encouragement on this idea.

i just filled out an ''outline'' there was a box that said
''i like to talk about'' and then you fill in what you like..
and i said for one bullet..the dangers of the dog food industry.
and i feel like if i was asked to share that id feel pretty stupid.

oh and there's no evidence to support my theory of orijen being a better kibble than iams...and PMR being the ebst feed.
its all speculation based on what WE all here feel are the best ingridients...but nutro,iams and all say we are wrong~!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

why don't you compare two brands of dog food. Introduce it by talking about the need of proper nutrition for your pets.

Show them two different bags of dog food (one premium bag of kibble, one grocery storebrand)

Tell how to read the lable - Point out what ingredients are important in nutrition and how each bag stacks up.

I would stay away from trying to put the whole raw feeding models in this speech.

Remember, it is an informative speech. It's purpose is to inform not convence. So you are trying to inform them about selecting a good dry kibble and what makes it good.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> oh and there's no evidence to support my theory of orijen being a better kibble than iams...~!


of course not. according to some raw feeders beneful is just as good as orijen, EVO etc...


back on point, id bet there are at least a few folks in class that are dog lovers and know very little on the matter. it could be very enlightening to some of them to learn that there really are DRAMATIC differences between grocery store dog foods and some of the higher end dog foods.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> of course not. according to some raw feeders beneful is just as good as orijen, EVO etc...
> 
> 
> .




:biggrin:


I like the idea of taking two different brands and comparing them.

Everyone in the class will have heard of Iams, Pedigree, Purina. Honestly, I'd make your other brand something you could pick up at a big box store like Wellness or Blue Buffalo....not my favorites, but you have an opportunity to teach some people. I wouldn't make the comparative food, a hard to find in your area food. Just a thought.

I'd probably keep it simple with just an ingredients list. I'd probably stay away from Calories and the Nutrient Analysis.

And hey, If you teach one person in the class....that's one more dog who will most likely get to enjoy its life another couple of years.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i was thinking of using orijen regional red..and pedigree. i think a lot of people will understand my point when they hear the words fresh wild boar in the ingridients lit.

i just dont have any evidence thata meat based diet is better than a diet full of corn.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i was thinking of using orijen regional red..and pedigree. i think a lot of people will understand my point when they hear the words fresh wild boar in the ingridients lit.
> 
> i just dont have any evidence thata meat based diet is better than a diet full of corn.


You should be able to Google and find a ton information about the digestability of corn in dogs. Also, emphasis the recall of foods containing rice or corn gluten - alfatoxin from corn was also a recall issue several years ago.

Your support for a meat based diet can come from the fact that a dog is similar to a wolf and therefore its body is built to eat and process meat and not carbs and grain. Another point to make is that protein from a high meat kibble comes from meat not vegetables, and a dog's body processes and utlizes meat protein more efficiently than protein from a vegetable source. Google Tom Lonsdale and see if he has any references.

Good luck.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

my professor said ishould consider using this for my persuasive speech instead of my informative speech.

i kind of agree.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

If you want a little "shock and awe" at the beginning on your presentation to get everyone's attention, I would start with a fictional story that is so absurd that it can't help but persuade the audience to see your POV.

You could start with a story about a horse (or rabbit) you used to own and how the leading "horse chow" manufacturer at the time discovered a super cheap meat source and decided to use it as filler in their "horse chow" to increase profits, then spent all of their marketing dollars convincing consumers that their meat filled "horse chow" was biologically appropriate food for a horse.

What's that you say? Horses don't eat meat? Sounds crazy?

Well, that's exactly what the dog food manufacturers do today to convince us that the cheap fillers they use such as corn, oats, rice, carrots, and apples (horse food) is appropriate to feed a carnivore, all with no real scientific proof that their diets are better for dogs than a million years of evolution has taught us.

Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## snowygirl (Oct 12, 2009)

Whichever speech you decide to do this for, I also like the idea of comparing 2 brands. It kills me to go somewhere and see someone buying a huge bag of Beneful or Dog Chow! Educate the masses, I'm sure there are a lot of misguided dog lovers out there! My own vet had never even heard of Evo--dunno why I was even surprised by that!


----------



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

In college, for my persuasive speech I chose to speak on the dog food topic. I also had a power point presentation, and a little "shock and awe" which was previosly mentioned. I used the 4 D's in dog food, and I used sources from The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare? , a couple other websites, the whole dog journal, and a couple of canine nutrition books. I had handouts for the class, and they asked a lot of questions. Not to brag, but I only got 3 points knocked off of the whole project (one of the highest in the class) and that was for not polling the class before picking my topic, as not everyone had dogs....

Totally worth it! 
I know for a fact that 4 people in the class switched foods after that presentation. I still email 1 of the occasionally... She has since then switched to raw


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

WHAT are the 4 d's? =p.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> WHAT are the 4 d's? =p.


dead, dying, disease and disabled.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Another thing, if you chose to compare 2 brands, go with something like purina/pedigree vs. moderate cost premium like Healthwise or Canidae because if other students will be persuaded to try a new food, chances are, they arent going to spend $60 on Orijen/Evo.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so i am going to do my speech tonoght(its due tomorrow morning) anyone know any good sites icould quote or find some extra info? i was thinking of using orijens info page but i dont know if thats bias...

i might use this site too. my teachers videoing our speeches so ill link you guys to the vid.

oh and its a persuasive speech this time..i did my informative speech already gott he highest mark in class =p.

i was thinking for this speech my 3 main points will be,the health benefits and life extension of your dogs life...the reduced costs for vet visits,,and the palatibility

so my 3 reasons to switch are
1-increases health and lifesspan
2-costs less and less vet visits
3-more enjoyable for dogs..and we all want our family to be happy right?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

bump........


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevo i gave yah a shout out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi_uiZfDwrU


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, good job, RC! Hopefully you persuaded some of your classmates to move to a better food.

BTW, love the Jersey accent! You seem like you really love your DUOG! :biggrin:

Richelle


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good job man, I had no idea you're in Jersey/NY. I'm originally from Yonkers, NY.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good job! Thanks for picking a good topic to cover :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Good job! I just wish that since you focused on "proper carnivore nutrition" you would have touched on raw a bit more. It's almost counter intuitive when you speak of a carnivore's diet and then recommend omnivore nutrition


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i had MAJOR issues getting in front of people and talking when i was in school, so i give you credit. if it got a few people thinking about the differences in dog foods, all the better.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aw, good job, RC! Hopefully you persuaded some of your classmates to move to a better food.
> 
> BTW, love the Jersey accent! You seem like you really love your DUOG! :biggrin:
> 
> Richelle


lol thanks! i guess i cant hide the accent =p.


PUNKem733 said:


> Good job man, I had no idea you're in Jersey/NY. I'm originally from Yonkers, NY.


yeah im in central jersey. thanks!


danemama08 said:


> Good job! Thanks for picking a good topic to cover :biggrin:


a lot of people seemed interested in changing!


jdatwood said:


> Good job! I just wish that since you focused on "proper carnivore nutrition" you would have touched on raw a bit more. It's almost counter intuitive when you speak of a carnivore's diet and then recommend omnivore nutrition


the speech was 5-7 mins, my speech already was over the time limit.Plus i dont feel qualified to give advice on raw.
i did make sure to mention it as the best approach in the conclusion though.

thanks!


buddy97 said:


> i had MAJOR issues getting in front of people and talking when i was in school, so i give you credit. if it got a few people thinking about the differences in dog foods, all the better.


yeah some people seemed interested in changing.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

some people in my class today asked about where to get some of the foods so some ar einterested.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That's awesome news! Good job! :biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> kevo i gave yah a shout out.
> 
> YouTube - Persuasive speech on dog foods.



finally saw it RC. Nice job. 

Are you in college?...where do you go to school?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

That is awesome! I took Speech last semester and did my final speech on puppy mills. I was a little nervous and embarrased, but I ended up getting an A+ and 99% of the class was sooo interested. I had the most questions asked to me, and the teacher was amazed. She told me I should be a spokesperson for the ASPCA, LOL. I was very proud of that speech because I hate doing those things in front of the class. But I guess it was something I was passionate about.  Congrats-you did great! PS, I'm glad to see someone else my age not interested in smoking weed, getting drunk, and getting laid every night!


----------

